# Manchester United!!!



## Battousai (Apr 25, 2007)

I Assume that there are some Man United supporters here in this site!

Show Yourselves and give Support to the Red Devils May they Win their Second Treble!














No Flaming please.. leave this a supporters thread. ( even if I end up bein the only one here... )


----------



## rummy (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't consider myself a fan, but the game against AC Milan was great! What a comeback, and what a shot by Rooney!

I wish we'd get more soccer on tv.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 27, 2007)

Die hard Man Utd fan here.  

Even though I come from East London way, my Uncle and Cousins all come from Manchester. So that's where I get it from.


----------



## rummy (Apr 27, 2007)

Big fan of Park. Go Korea!


----------



## Shorty (Apr 27, 2007)

Well do I live.. should tell ya what you need


----------



## Dormant (Apr 29, 2007)

You live in Manchester so you must support City.


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ 


Man U fan here!! 
Im actually quite nervous for this upcoming showdown between Milan.


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 30, 2007)

I live in Manchester, and I dont really follow football at all haha. Only time I can really watch it is at the worl cup. But I guess if I had to choose a team to support it'd be man u.


----------



## Battousai (May 5, 2007)

well we were slaughtered by milan in the 2nd game.. what a disappointment... were out of the champs league but I hope for them to at least snatch the premiership off chelsea's dirty little hands...and the FA cup of course


----------



## Universalis (May 5, 2007)

What can I say...




There's only one. And he's here in Italy


----------



## Battousai (May 8, 2007)

Eravamo Sfortunati perche avevamo tanti giocatori fuori..

Se avevamo tutta la squadra credo che ir risultato non sareva lo stesso


----------



## Universalis (May 8, 2007)

Battousai said:


> Eravamo Sfortunati perche avevamo tanti giocatori fuori..
> 
> Se avevamo tutta la squadra credo che ir risultato non sareva lo stesso



Mmmm...well, maybe yes, maybe no. Who knows?

Anyway, Man.Utd is a great team. They have such a tradition, they are big in UK cause they are a respected team. I must admit that in the 2nd game they hadn't the same luck they had in the 1st game.


----------

